

Java for Yosemite - heavymark
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1572

======
portmanteaufu
Why are they still on Java 6? Oracle stopped supporting it in February of 2013
[1]. What's preventing the move to 7?

[1]
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html)

~~~
dorkquemada
Oracle now delivers the latest Java versions for Mac OS X.
[http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/java_mac.xml](http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/java_mac.xml)

The Java 6 by Apple is the last version created by Apple.

